
Tesla Passes Ford in Market Value as Investors Bet on the Future - digital55
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/03/business/tesla-ford-general-motors-stock-market.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=second-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0
======
thinkling
Same news from Bloomberg posted previously

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14023223](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14023223)

